# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Gjethja ëndërrimtare

## deep_blue

Një gjethe e verdhë pa rënë nga dega
nis e u thotë shoqeve të veta:
- Jo, sdua të këputem, të bie në tokë,
tmë mbledhin me fshesë, tmë hedhin  në shportë.

- Dimrit e vetme, çfarë do bësh pastaj?
I thanë shoqet tjera nga toka asaj.
- Dua të qëndroj deri në pranverë,
ta gëzoj pranverën nmot edhe një herë.

- Kjo që thua ti, është e padëgjuar,
e papërsëritshme, gjë shumë e ngatërruar.
Ne të sojit tonë çelim edhe biem,
asnjëherë dimrin nuk e kapërcyem.

- Kjo është fjala ime, e gjethes së fortë,
dua të qëndroj dhe jo të bëhem trok.
Ende pa mbaruar mendimin në kokë
fryni erë e madhe, e hodhi në tokë.

----------

loneeagle (27-11-2013)

----------

